# Formeleditor



## yani (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

hab ein kleines Problem zum Formeleditor. Im großen und Ganzen weiss ich wie man diesen Editor bedient und hatte nie Probleme gehabt. Als ich aber mal den Formeleditor nun brauche um eine Seminararbeit zu machen, taucht dieses Problem auf. Wie gehabt füge ich meine Formel ein und ist auch ganz normal so zu sehe wie es haben möchte. Wenn ich aber auf das Dokument zurückkehre, also auf das Dokument klicke sieht die Formel etwas anders aus. Einige Zeichen konnten von dem Word-Dokument nicht mehr gelesen werden, wie z.B. die Klammern oder Minus-zeichen, die werden dann manchmal durch irgendwelche riesen Flecke (riesen Punkte ersetzt, sie sich dann manchmal überlappen). Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht. das hatte ich ja sonst nicht. Ich bruache dringend hilfe, da ich ja die Seminararbeit machen muss. Außerdem wird das beim Drucken das Problem sein, da die formeln dann nicht richtig rauskommen.
Was muss ich tun?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir hilfe anbieten könnt.


----------



## zeja (2. September 2006)

Dieses Problem tritt meist auf wenn man zu viele Formeln in einem Dokument hat. Word scheint dann massive Probleme damit zu haben diese noch alle anzuzeigen.

Im Druck sollten diese aber ordentlich aussehen oder gab es da auch Probleme?

Mein Rat: Für Formeln entweder kein Word nehmen oder das Dokument in mehrer kleine Aufteilen, so dass nicht allzu viele Formeln in einem Dokument enthalten sind.


----------



## Grimreaper (3. September 2006)

Hast du mal geschaut obs ein Update (bzw. gar ein Service Pack) für dein Office gibt?


----------



## Mamphil (3. September 2006)

Hast du dir mal LaTeX angeschaut?


----------



## Ste-Re (25. September 2006)

Neben dem recht komplexen TeX wäre auch ein Umstieg auf OpenOffice zu überlegen. Der dort integrierte Formeleditor Math ist eine Vereinfachung von TeX - nicht so umfangreich, aber für die meisten Probleme durchaus einsetzbar. Hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit falscher Anzeige meiner Objekte (einzige Ausnahme, auf einem fremden Rechner ohne JRE - siehe unten, im Druck stimmte alles) - auch bei vielen Formel nicht.

Evtl. könnte es auch ein Java-Problem sein. OOo arbeit u.A. damit und kann einige Sonderzeichen (insb. Pfeile) nur anzeigen, wenn eine JRE eingestellt ist.


----------



## Navy (25. September 2006)

Ich mach mal Werbung für LaTeX:
Mit ein paar einfachen Kommandos kannst Du einfache Formeln setzen und auch wieder bearbeiten. Bedienen kannst Du LaTeX über einen einfach Texteditor, dein Dokument ist auf jede Plattform übertragbar und das ganze sieht schon professioneller aus als bei jedem Office.

Folgender in 5 Minuten geschriebener Text...

```
\documentclass{scrartcl}
\usepackage{ngerman}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage{palatino}

\begin{document}

Mit Latex kann man wunderbar InlineFormel darstellen wie z.B. den Satz des Pythagoras: $c^2=a^2+b^2$, der einer der grundlegensten Geometrischen Berechnungen darstellt. \LaTeX kann aber noch viel mehr, wie anhand der Gauß'schen Summe \[ \sum_{i=1}^{n}i=\frac{n\cdot\left(n+1\right)}{2}\] gezeigt werden kann.\\

Hier noch ein paar Beispiele:\\
\[e^{-2\ln{|x|}}=\left(e^{\ln|x|}\right)^{-2}\]
\[ F\left(x\right) = \frac{e^{-at}\cdot\left(\omega\sin\left(\omega t\right)-a\cos\left(\omega t\right)\right)}{a^2+\omega^2}\]

\end{document}
```
... erzeugt dieses:


----------

